# Shortness of breath?



## jsgarden1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Since having my TT, I've been doing well, it's 4 weeks today since surgery. The past week or so, I've been noticing I get short of breath easily. Just going from room to room in the house even does it. Not a "I can't breath" breathless, but "take a couple deep breaths" breathless. Then it's gone. Could this just be from only being 3 weeks on meds, and things are not right yet? I sit here and try to type and I also find myself reaching for words....ugh. I read somewhere that low T3 could be causing the breathing issue. It's not enough to even call the doctor about, just a small symptom. Other wise, other than the terrible brain fog, I'm doing pretty well. Thanks


----------



## Airmid (Apr 24, 2013)

Anytime you have issues with breathing it's time to call the doctor.

There are other reasons outside of your thyroid meds that could be causing it and need to be addressed. A big one that's little known is low iron causing both shortness of breath and that brainfog. I got to learn that one from experience in my early 20's when I got pretty anemic.

At any rate it is a good idea to call a doctor and just check in. I find most medical professionals get concerned when their patients can't breath right. It also sounds like your dosage might need to be checked and readjusted.

I hope you are feeling better by now. hugs2


----------

